# VW T5 windows leaking



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

We are shortly due to take delivery of a VW T5 motorhome and I would be interested to know if anyone with a recent model has experienced water ingress at the sliding windows. I know this was a problem with some early T5s and I would like to know if the problem still persists.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Never had any problem with leaking sliding windows in our 4 1/2 year old T5 Multivan. Although we have had a replacement auto gearbox, replacement waterpump, new heater control unit, new electric sliding door mechanism. It is a terrific vehicle to drive but the bills are getting me down a bit !!. VW will have sorted out some of the problems now won't they? Definitely get an extended warranty though just in case !


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Bethune, I certainly hope your experience is not typical.


----------



## 118905 (Dec 20, 2008)

No leaks with my 05 TV. Great camper - enjoy.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

It's a very common problem...still! Anyone with a T5 I recommend joining these 2 forums for loads of info:

T4/T5 Forum

The Brick-yard


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I agree they are fantastic vehicles but watch out for water pumps and broken rear coil suspension units....VW still have'nt sorted this problem out yet............


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

Mine is a 2005 model and I have had no problems but I know that people who park their T5s on a slope get problems-can't remember if nose up or down causes the problem!


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

bravocharlie said:


> We are shortly due to take delivery of a VW T5 motorhome and I would be interested to know if anyone with a recent model has experienced water ingress at the sliding windows. I know this was a problem with some early T5s and I would like to know if the problem still persists.


Had T5 Californias for 3 years, never had so much as a drip from any windows. I was aware of a couple of window leaks on the early T5s but I think that they were resolved in or around 2006. Magnificent vehicles and I have found that VW are very fare.


----------



## 108359 (Nov 19, 2007)

did u get your t5 and have the windows leaked yet?? have a 07 california and am on my 3rd set of windows and they still leak after second set did not open them and they didn't leak till we opened them - find that parking nose uphill makes the leak worse

 :roll:


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

So far so good! Got it last March and we are extremely pleased with it. No water ingress but a bit of condensation during a couple of very cold nights recently. Otherwise no complaints.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Brother just had his gearbox done again! Another 4k down the pan! Had to have speedo head too, as that controls the kickdown.

He has said, that he will never have another one. His old T4 had 7 gearboxes whilst he owned it - but it is still going and has around 400k on the clock. His new one he will keep to 50k and then get rid of it.

VW state that they are not built to do more than 60k on the 'leisure gearbox'. The new shape is meant to be more troublesome (how can that be possible?? lol!)

Always said, VAG build grteat engines, but cannot do gearboxes, and they over complicate everything!


----------

